# 5AR Traffic Jam retroactive enable



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

5AR Traffic Jam Assistant allows the car to steer itself in addition to braking and accelerating (the future!). I and others here have discussed how we could add this cool feature to our December and later US builds, where it has been disabled similar to the no-dazzle headlights. Forum coders recently discovered how to unlock the no dazzle headlights (and it turns out it was pretty easy), so perhaps there's hope we can do this for the TJA. Note that this feature is also referred to in BMW literature as Congestion Assistant. 

I am hoping this thread can serve as a single point for all contributions to this topic by the community. You have all done some pretty amazing things and I am feeling hopeful that if we work together we can figure this out. 

I'm willing to act as guinea pig. I've got a January build 2014 535i with ACC+ that should have the main ECUs necessary for this. 

On the hardware side, it's going to require purchasing the button that's shown in the US Owners Manual, and most likely the new steering wheel as well. 

First I figure it makes sense to start on the coding. Do any of you pioneers have thoughts or suggestions for what the feature might be referred to as within the FDL settings/komments? The first thing I'll try is adding 5AR to the VO and recoding all the modules. Does anyone know a way to identify which (if any) new FDL options will appear by adding the VO option? That seems like the best first step on the coding side. Then I can begin playing with them.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You can't know in advance what FDL's will change with the addition of 5AR, but you can easily compare the .NCD states for any ECU before and after 5AR VO Coding, and see what FDL's changed as a result.


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

So far all I've found is:
KAFAS2 > 3100 > TRAFFIC_JAM_V_STAU (Speed considered "congestion")
KAFAS2 > 3100 > TRAFFIC_JAM_T_MIN


----------



## iansanderson (May 1, 2011)

I had thought 5AR required the newer stereo-vision KaFAS camera in conjunction with ACC+?


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

I think that I have it... But how do I tell?


----------



## Hauer (Oct 13, 2012)

IMHO it's useless:

Prerequisites
The following prerequisites must be satisfied so that the traffic jam assistant can be used:
• The traffic jam assistant is only available on approved road types outside urban areas.
Motorways and national roads with separate roadways, including slip roads, are approved. The
data from the navigation system is used for this purpose.
• The lane must be sufficiently wide.
• The lane markings of the current lane must be detected by the KAFAS camera.
• A vehicle ahead must be recognised.
• The driving speed must be less than 40 km/h.
*• The steering wheel must be held with both hands.*


----------



## mattbar1 (Mar 16, 2014)

bomax said:


> 5AR Traffic Jam Assistant allows the car to steer itself in addition to braking and accelerating (the future!). I and others here have discussed how we could add this cool feature to our December and later US builds, where it has been disabled similar to the no-dazzle headlights. Forum coders recently discovered how to unlock the no dazzle headlights (and it turns out it was pretty easy), so perhaps there's hope we can do this for the TJA. Note that this feature is also referred to in BMW literature as Congestion Assistant.
> 
> I am hoping this thread can serve as a single point for all contributions to this topic by the community. You have all done some pretty amazing things and I am feeling hopeful that if we work together we can figure this out.
> 
> ...


I have a 2014 X5 with ACC. I am interested in this too.

Let me know if you find out anything.


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

I have the parts necessary to do this and will be attempting a complete retrofit soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## mattbar1 (Mar 16, 2014)

wdimagineer said:


> I have the parts necessary to do this and will be attempting a complete retrofit soon. Stay tuned.


I have made a few code changes with no problems so far.

I have not tried enabling traffic jam assistant or dazzle headlights.

Let me know if you want to bounce ideas or findings off of each other.

MB1


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Looks like there are three parts necessary for the retrofit: new steering wheel, steering wheel touch sensor, and the new steering wheel button cluster with congestion assistant button. Are these the parts you got?

Also FYI for anyone curious about this feature: Functionality is described starting on page 139 of the owners manual.


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Hauer said:


> IMHO it's useless:
> 
> Prerequisites
> The following prerequisites must be satisfied so that the traffic jam assistant can be used:
> ...


I do see it says that in the owners manual, but it's not consistent with reports from folks who actually have the system. They say it only requires one hand be touching the wheel, and you can remove your hand for up to 10 seconds before the system warns you, and if you don't put your hand back shortly thereafter it will disable.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

wdimagineer said:


> I have the parts necessary to do this and will be attempting a complete retrofit soon. Stay tuned.


Hi,

I too am very keen on this. Can you advise what parts you have obtained? And what was the model/ mfg date of your car?

I guess the LCI model (July 2013 onwards but prior to Nov 2013 manufacture) did not have this feature enabled.

Look forward to your findings/ success?

Regards
Guru


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a 2014 F15 X5 manufactured earlier this month.

I ordered the appropriate steering wheel and button.


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

For a 2014 535 M-Sport without cold weather package the necessary parts should be (untested):
Steering wheel - 32307851232
Control unit for touch detection - 32306859265
Switch located on steering wheel - 61317847654 (optional only if you want the new button label)


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

bomax said:


> For a 2014 535 M-Sport without cold weather package the necessary parts are:
> Steering wheel - 32307851232
> Control unit for touch detection - 32306859265
> Switch located on steering wheel - 61317847654


And do we know what coding changes in which CAFD modules?

Thanks...


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

gspannu said:


> And do we know what coding changes in which CAFD modules?
> 
> Thanks...


Not exactly. But I would start by VO coding the KAFAS2 to add 5AR.


----------



## Hauer (Oct 13, 2012)

5AR FDL coding for F15:

1. ICM (1C), CAFD 13D8, change C_Stauassistent_vorhanden: nicht_aktiv [00] to aktiv [01]
2. BDC_BODY (40), CAFD 17BE, change ComAdapterPdu_31C_Anzeige_Fahrerassistenzsystem: nicht_aktiv [00] to aktiv [01], change HOD_VERBAUT: nicht_aktiv [00] to aktiv [01], change LIN_VARIANTE_MFL: ACC_Sports_SLD [21] to ACC_Sports_STA_SLD [25], change PERSONEN_WARNUNG_STA: nicht_aktiv [00] to aktiv [01]
3. KOMBI (60), CAFD 0069, change DISP_CC_DRASY_ALIVE, DISP_CC_DRASY_CRC, DISP_CC_DRASY_TIMEOUT, DISP_DRASY_ALIVE, DISP_DRASY_APPL, DISP_DRASY_CRC, DISP_DRASY_TIMEOUT, STA_ENABLE from nicht_aktiv [00] to aktiv [01], KL_PREDRIVE_F17_STA from inaktiv [00] to aktiv [01]

Enjoy.


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

mattbar1 said:


> I have made a few code changes with no problems so far.
> 
> I have not tried enabling traffic jam assistant or dazzle headlights.
> 
> ...


It might be worth trying to code the values Hauer suggested. Even though you don't have the touch steering wheel or switch, it is possible that the system would work without it, similar to the auto-headlight function that works even on cars without the switch.

1. ICM (1C), CAFD 13D8, change C_Stauassistent_vorhanden: nicht_aktiv [00] to aktiv [01]
2. BDC_BODY (40), CAFD 17BE, change ComAdapterPdu_31C_Anzeige_Fahrerassistenzsystem: nicht_aktiv [00] to aktiv [01], change HOD_VERBAUT: nicht_aktiv [00] to aktiv [01], change LIN_VARIANTE_MFL: ACC_Sports_SLD [21] to ACC_Sports_STA_SLD [25], change PERSONEN_WARNUNG_STA: nicht_aktiv [00] to aktiv [01]
3. KOMBI (60), CAFD 0069, change DISP_CC_DRASY_ALIVE, DISP_CC_DRASY_CRC, DISP_CC_DRASY_TIMEOUT, DISP_DRASY_ALIVE, DISP_DRASY_APPL, DISP_DRASY_CRC, DISP_DRASY_TIMEOUT, STA_ENABLE from nicht_aktiv [00] to aktiv [01], KL_PREDRIVE_F17_STA from inaktiv [00] to aktiv [01]


----------



## Raska (May 28, 2012)

For what its worth, I had Octopump add no-dazzle to my car as a test bed (LCI 535i with LEDs) and it works flawlessly. I would gladly offer my car to him as a guinea pig to test out Traffic Jam Assistant coding if it helps us all here.


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Once we get the retrofit working, Dr.Frankenstein has uncovered two codes that will allow you to enable Traffic Jam Assistant on *all* roadways, and also adjust the maximum speed up to 61 mph.


> I got my hands a new F11 featuring the new traffic jam assistant. My colleague was not happy with the fact, that it only worked up to 40km/h and that it only worked on highways - 2 settings to fix that:
> 
> ICM/3000/C_STA_Einschraenkung - set to "keine Einschränkung" to make it work on all roads
> ICM/3000/CQalcRel_v_Tacho_akitv_kmh - set to the max speed you want in hex - I used 0x63 = 99 kmh - because higher values cause the display to show funny characters when the function gets enabled.
> ...


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

Only for F10 F11 F01 F02 F06 F07 F12 F13.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

An easier way for this retrofit will be to identify the exact can message sent by steering wheel electronics for touch sensor and hand detected on wheel and replicate it with an external module so system will get info that touch wheel is fitted and 1 hand is always on wheel.

This way TJA will work with original wheel all the time even if you dont have a hand on the wheel.


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

neo_andersson said:


> An easier way for this retrofit will be to identify the exact can message sent by steering wheel electronics for touch sensor and hand detected on wheel and replicate it with an external module so system will get info that touch wheel is fitted and 1 hand is always on wheel.
> 
> This way TJA will work with original wheel all the time even if you dont have a hand on the wheel.


If you can do this I am sure people would be willing to pay for it.


----------



## korben dallas (Feb 26, 2016)

I may be interested in the wheel


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

bomax said:


> If you can do this I am sure people would be willing to pay for it.


Working on it.....


----------



## PlayTookies (Sep 4, 2013)

wdimagineer said:


> I have the parts. Will be trying this over the weekend.


Can anybody list what needs to be coded to get everything working correctly, it seems like the thread just stopped...


----------



## PlayTookies (Sep 4, 2013)

neo_andersson said:


> An easier way for this retrofit will be to identify the exact can message sent by steering wheel electronics for touch sensor and hand detected on wheel and replicate it with an external module so system will get info that touch wheel is fitted and 1 hand is always on wheel.
> 
> This way TJA will work with original wheel all the time even if you dont have a hand on the wheel.


I mean the retrofit was time consuming but not hard I think if possible OEM is better, now I just need to know everything that needs to be coded besides VO coding the 3ECU's


----------



## PlayTookies (Sep 4, 2013)

bomax said:


> Once we get the retrofit working, Dr.Frankenstein has uncovered two codes that will allow you to enable Traffic Jam Assistant on *all* roadways, and also adjust the maximum speed up to 61 mph.


Is there a original thread or post to this?


----------



## berserk99 (Jul 8, 2015)

neo_andersson said:


> An easier way for this retrofit will be to identify the exact can message sent by steering wheel electronics for touch sensor and hand detected on wheel and replicate it with an external module so system will get info that touch wheel is fitted and 1 hand is always on wheel.
> 
> This way TJA will work with original wheel all the time even if you dont have a hand on the wheel.


If I want to activate 5AR, do I need to 2VH ?


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

No, you don't.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bomax said:


> So far all I've found is:
> KAFAS2 > 3100 > TRAFFIC_JAM_V_STAU (Speed considered "congestion")
> KAFAS2 > 3100 > TRAFFIC_JAM_T_MIN


For an F10, would you not also need the following?:


```
[B]SZL_LWS_03[/B]:
SZL_LWS_03 > Variantencodierung 3000 > Hands_Off_Detection = aktiv 
SZL_LWS_03 > Variantencodierung 3000 > LIN_VARIANTE_MFL = invalid

[B]ICMQL[/B]:
ICMQL > Daten 3000 > C_Stauassistent_vorhanden = aktiv 

[B]FRM__03CT[/B]:
FRM__03CT > FRM_SARAH_MASTER 3420 > PERSONEN_WARNUNG_STA = aktiv 

[B]ACSM_4C[/B]:
ACSM_4C > Ausstattungsflags 3000 > Zentralsensor_Rollover_y-z_low_g = aktiv 

[B]KOMBI L6 BO[/B]:
KOMBI L6 BO > Anzeige_Konfiguration 3000 > KL_PREDRIVE_F17_STA = aktiv 
KOMBI L6 BO > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > DISP_CC_DRASY_ALIVE = aktiv 
KOMBI L6 BO > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > DISP_CC_DRASY_CRC = aktiv 
KOMBI L6 BO > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > DISP_CC_DRASY_TIMEOUT = aktiv 
KOMBI L6 BO > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > DISP_DRASY_ALIVE = aktiv 
KOMBI L6 BO > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > DISP_DRASY_APPL = aktiv 
KOMBI L6 BO > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > DISP_DRASY_CRC = aktiv 
KOMBI L6 BO > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > DISP_DRASY_TIMEOUT = aktiv 
KOMBI L6 BO > FZG_Ausstattung 3003 > STA_ENABLE = aktiv 
KOMBI L6 BO > KI_Dimmung 3007 > DIM_NACHT_AUS = aktiv
KOMBI L6 BO > KI_Parameter 300B > BLINKER_VOLUME = volume_y_kl
```


----------



## berserk99 (Jul 8, 2015)

neo_andersson said:


> An easier way for this retrofit will be to identify the exact can message sent by steering wheel electronics for touch sensor and hand detected on wheel and replicate it with an external module so system will get info that touch wheel is fitted and 1 hand is always on wheel.
> 
> This way TJA will work with original wheel all the time even if you dont have a hand on the wheel.


Are you making external module for TJA? I really want to buy your product ~ !! When can I meet it?


----------



## super_fla (Dec 21, 2015)

neo_andersson said:


> An easier way for this retrofit will be to identify the exact can message sent by steering wheel electronics for touch sensor and hand detected on wheel and replicate it with an external module so system will get info that touch wheel is fitted and 1 hand is always on wheel.
> 
> This way TJA will work with original wheel all the time even if you dont have a hand on the wheel.


any update regarding the module??


----------



## sahiljain22 (Oct 18, 2010)

neo_andersson said:


> Working on it.....


Any chance we will ever see this 
materialize?


----------



## FlyingDutch (Sep 15, 2016)

Other threads are saying that 5AR is not compatible with 2VH - Integral Active Steering. However, playing with BMW configurator today revealed that actually it is not the case - I managed to build F11 535d RWD with both 5AR and 2VH. 

Does anybody have experience retrofitting 5AR with 2VH installed?


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

I'll try soon, may be within month or so. Waiting only for cables and free time. Wheel, HOD ecu and etc - everything ready. I see no reasons, why it should not work. 
For sure, 5AR will not work with Dynamic Drive, as there no EPS, but oil driven steering.


----------



## FlyingDutch (Sep 15, 2016)

SergAA said:


> For sure, 5AR will not work with Dynamic Drive, as there no EPS, but oil driven steering.


Well, now I am confused - as German car configurator allows to build a car with both Adaptive Drive (that obviously includes Dynamic Drive) and TJA.

PM me if you'd like me to share details.


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

5AR should be possible to retrofit unless you have an X-Drive modell. X-Drive model doesnt have the EPS


----------



## delracing (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi guys, I just recieved my new X1 2017. I ordered it with Driver assistance plus 5AT but 5AR is disabled for my country. I am going to try to re enable this option....

Did anyone have any success in coding 5AR

I am planning to remove gps position constraint, hands off detection and speed limit


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

delracing said:


> Hi guys, I just recieved my new X1 2017. I ordered it with Driver assistance plus 5AT but 5AR is disabled for my country. I am going to try to re enable this option....
> 
> Did anyone have any success in coding 5AR
> 
> I am planning to remove gps position constraint, hands off detection and speed limit


See F15 Retrofit

What is GPS position constraint? Speed and road types can be coded, but most have had very limited success with hands off detection.


----------

